# Rossin?



## tobism (Jun 10, 2004)

Anybody think these bikes are any good? Any experience? What's their reputation? I have an opportunity to pick one up, a 1980's model.


----------



## throwback (May 25, 2004)

*Rossin Info*

It depends on which model you have. I worked for the importer that probably brought in that frame. Rossins were very highly regaurded for their inovation and were top of the line frames for that time. The range went from low end Columbus Cromor to SLX and may have been on the heavy side because of large fancy lugs. The one that I still have is called the Ghibli. It has SLX tubing that has been shaped very much like Colnago uses in thier Master Light. It also has a BB shell and dropouts that are so "subtantial" they probably weigh a couple of pounds alone! However, it is a very cool frame and rides great.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

throwback said:


> It depends on which model you have. I worked for the importer that probably brought in that frame. Rossins were very highly regaurded for their inovation and were top of the line frames for that time. The range went from low end Columbus Cromor to SLX and may have been on the heavy side because of large fancy lugs. The one that I still have is called the Ghibli. It has SLX tubing that has been shaped very much like Colnago uses in thier Master Light. It also has a BB shell and dropouts that are so "subtantial" they probably weigh a couple of pounds alone! However, it is a very cool frame and rides great.



Agreed! The Ghibli rocked! It was one of the frames I most drooled over as a kid in the 80's. My cycling coach had one and I really wanted one too, but I couldn't afford one.

Russ


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

*Ghibli*



russw19 said:


> Agreed! The Ghibli rocked! It was one of the frames I most drooled over as a kid in the 80's. My cycling coach had one and I really wanted one too, but I couldn't afford one.
> 
> Russ


I had a Ghibli in the "look" red/yellow/blue with grey panels and white lugs color scheme, w/Delta C Record. Rode it many miles. The quality of the paint and chrome was not exceptional but it performed very well. It was a spring/fall bike, but I preferred it over my DeRosa Genius. It just felt more solid.

Also have a NOS Ghibli which was delivered chromed with decal kit. It has never been painted. It is a later version with the "R" cast on each side of the bottom bracket, c-t instead of c-c measurement, and the lugged style seat stay caps.

Have seen Rossin SLX frames with the Ghibli bottom bracket, and the "New SLX" frames used it as well. The "new SLX frames" used more modern graphics, a unicrown fork, and less chrome (only the chainstay, dropouts and half fork).

Don't think Cromor tubing is anything to be ashamed of, it was positioned right below SL.

Check out the Rossin & tsd88 catalogs here for more info:

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/


----------



## karyg (Feb 17, 2004)

I have an '87 professional SL. Here is a bad picture after I just had it repainted this spring. It still ride great


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting that Rossin catalog - it has my frame! The Record, evidently - Columbus SL with full chrome fork, right chainstay, and dropout faces. I've had it for 20 years. 

Mark in Colorado



unchained said:


> I had a Ghibli in the "look" red/yellow/blue with grey panels and white lugs color scheme, w/Delta C Record. Rode it many miles. The quality of the paint and chrome was not exceptional but it performed very well. It was a spring/fall bike, but I preferred it over my DeRosa Genius. It just felt more solid.
> 
> Also have a NOS Ghibli which was delivered chromed with decal kit. It has never been painted. It is a later version with the "R" cast on each side of the bottom bracket, c-t instead of c-c measurement, and the lugged style seat stay caps.
> 
> ...


----------

